# Kitten Escapes Busy Intersection and Needs A Home



## rlsjx (Jul 9, 2004)

Today I rescued a kitten that was lying in the middle of a very busy street. Both sides of the street had cars rushing by at 45 mph. I guess I happened to be in the right place at the right time... I pulled my car over in the center turning lane and cautiously walked up to the kitten. In the midst of the rush hour traffic, I scooped up the crying and terrified kitten and put him in my car. When I got the kitten in my car, I expected him to be a wild cat that had been on the streets... to my surprise, the kitten was VERY affectionate. When I got him home, he never left my side, following me wherever I went. I fed, bathed, and gave the kitten lots of love. I found out quickly that he craves plenty of attention and is quite needy. In fact he is just a little ham  He is constantly purring and rolling around so that I can rub his belly. I believe this kitten is about a month or two old and he is a silverish gray/blue color; he may be a Russian Blue breed. I would love to keep this little guy, but I already have a 9 year old kitty and I have just adopted a 1 year old kitty. If you live in the Los Angeles area and are interested in having a new best friend, please contact me on my cell phone #310-686-1311 soon (or email me so that I can send pictures of the kitten to you - [email protected])


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Oh my gosh.....thanks for saving him. I am SO MAD that I am in Northern CA, not Southern CA, or I would take him. :evil: GRRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## brite (Feb 27, 2004)

Ianthe, I second your notion.

rlsjx, thank goodness you saved this little dear... good luck finding a home for him!


----------

